# Remember the Mansfield tournament I have posted on the general forum?



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Well, it is happening this weekend. Here is the contact information, STILL LOOKING FOR prize donations, always accept donations you know. EMAIL ME and I will send you a .doc form with all of this and a printable entry form.

To Whom It May Concern:

The Texas A & M University-Kingsville Wildlife Society is holding their 2nd annual fishing tournament at Port Mansfield, Texas on the weekend of June 3rd and 4th, 2005. The goal of this fishing tournament is to raise funds for future scholarships to better our wildlife program and to aid current students with financial needs. We are currently asking for any donations that would help our organization with supplies needed in order to generate a profitable outcome. For example: cash donations, items and services that can be raffled off, and general supplies for the tournament itself. We appreciate the sponsors and advertisement is available for sponsors at the weigh-in station. Any amount no matter how small would be greatly appreciated. All donations are tax deductible. Thank you for your time and we look forward to hearing from you. You may contact us at: (956) 793-5867, (956) 739-0267or (361) 592-6042.

Sincerely,

Deanna Cano​TAMUK Wildlife Society​Fishing Tournament Treasurer​---Tax ID #742599714​



​


​​*2nd ANNUAL TAMUK*​*WILDLIFE SOCIETY*​*FISHING TOUNAMENT*​*SCHOLARSHIP FUND*​*June 3-4, 2005*​*Entry Form*​
​​*
*​​​*
*​​*
*​☼ Location *Port Mansfield Marina* 600 Mansfield Drive, Port Mansfield TX, 78598

☼ Will Accept Entry forms at site of tournament

☼ Weigh-in at Saturday, June 4th, 2005, starting at 12 noon and no later than 6 pm.

☼ First prize to Largest Speckled Trout, Largest Red Drum, Largest Flounder($350.00 by weight)

☼ Grand Champion Prize to Largest Combined Weight of all three Species ($1000.00)

☼ Additional meal tickets for non contestants for Saturday's Bar-B-Que are $5.00

☼ If you wish to have a guide you must secure your own

☼ Entry fees include dinner

*TEAM LEADER:*

*Angler No. 1 *​NAME:______________________________​*Address:________________________​*City/State/Zip:_______________________​____________________________________​Telephone:___________________________​E-Mail:______________________________​
*Angler No. 2 *​NAME:______________________________​*Address:________________________​*City/State/Zip:_______________________​____________________________________​Telephone:___________________________​E-Mail:______________________________​*Angler No. 3 *​NAME:______________________________​*Address:________________________​*City/State/Zip:_______________________​____________________________________​Telephone:___________________________​E-Mail:______________________________​
*Angler No. 4 *​NAME:______________________________​*Address:________________________​*City/State/Zip:_______________________​____________________________________​Telephone:___________________________​E-Mail:______________________________​
*ٱGuided$100/Person*
*ٱNon-Guided$50/Person*
Guide Name*_______________ *
(as appears on angler information)


*Please Mail completed entry form and check to:*

TAMUK WS Society​700 University Blvd.​APT A12​Kingsville TX, 78363 ​

*Will accept payment by cash or check*
Amount enclosed____________ 
Any Questions Please call (956) 793-5867 or (956)739-0267 or (210)249-1657


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Dang, a tournament on the weekend I am going to fish down there. Stay away from my spots. LOL


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

J, your going to be down there? where ya staying? I am not sure as of yet but I think we will be staying about 5 min away on a hunting lease cabin or in a trailer. The club was full, and have not called anywhere else yet. I will be down there Thurs. night and we will be fishing friday-saturday and who knows about sunday. Be on the lookout, you'll know the tran when you see it...THINK BIG!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

On Baffin street in a house. Coming down thursday noon and staying till sunday morning.


----------

